# About 10 months of collecting~enjoy!~



## asimone (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## missboss82 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Collection


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Jul 20, 2010)

nice! I like your pigment collection.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 20, 2010)

Great collection! I recognize some really great products!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice! I'm loving all the bright colours!


----------



## tthelwell (Jul 20, 2010)

For 10 months u really collected some great products....even some well sought after ones too! NICE!


----------

